# Mackinac Bridge



## Ken N Tx (Feb 27, 2016)

[h=1]Photos show 'blue ice' stacking near Mackinac Bridge[/h]
*CLICK HERE*


----------



## Pappy (Feb 27, 2016)

Pretty but so cold. :winter1:


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 27, 2016)

Wow!  I used to live about 3 miles from the bridge.  Never saw anything like that.


----------



## bulgyone (Feb 27, 2016)

What a great site to see


----------



## jujube (Feb 27, 2016)

That would be something to see!  We used to go up there in the summer but never in the winter.


----------



## Raven (Feb 29, 2016)

Beautiful picture, I never saw blue ice before, not even in a photo.
Thanks for posting.


----------



## rider1046 (Feb 29, 2016)

Beautiful photo. My dad helped build that bridge for a while but fell from a scaffolding and broke his back and never was able to work again. He was fortunate. He survived. I believe that was in 1954, maybe early 1955.


----------

